# Advice for an Aspiring Deveolper?



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello Android community!

A few months back I decided to root my Droid X, and it has probably been the best thing I could have done for my phone. As I went along flashing different files and ROMs I began to realize that developing is not an easy task. I gained a huge amount of respect for developers and code writers alike. As I wondered my way about the community, I learned a lot about technology. I also noticed that this community gives an immense amount of apps, themes, code, ROMs, and ect. to people for free! I have taken and learned so much from this community. I want to give back to the people that have helped me by developing for android users. However, I have absolutely NO programing experience and I would REALLY love to learn. I created this thread so developers and programers could post suggestions and tutorials for "newbs" like myself.









I deeply appreciate all that this community has giving. Thank you for your suggestions.









- DoubleTakeUno


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Step #1: learn Java. Either an android app or just Java.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewtang (Jun 10, 2011)

First off, hello to a fellow Idaho user







I found a really great post Cyanogen put on xda...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=667298﻿


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

roman said:


> Step #1: learn Java. Either an android app or just Java.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I agree with roman. You need some knowedge of java in order to mess with apps and parts of roms.

However, a large part of android also consists of C and C++. I would suggest learning some C/C++, too. C is the only language that is used for kernel (my specialty), so if you want to do kernels, learn C.

And dont be like me and learn stuff as you go on, Learn it BEFORE you dev your first rom.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello World

Follow link for a brief java intro

made everything a lot easier for me, maybe it can help you too


----------



## erstad (Jun 23, 2011)

i was going to ask same question time to dust off all the c++,c, and java books i got laying around. no but seriously i got em


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I agree with roman. You need some knowedge of java in order to mess with apps and parts of roms.
> 
> However, a large part of android also consists of C and C++. I would suggest learning some C/C++, too. C is the only language that is used for kernel (my specialty), so if you want to do kernels, learn C.
> 
> And dont be like me and learn stuff as you go on, Learn it BEFORE you dev your first rom.


Man I wish I knew C, that is my weak spot. I would love nothing more than to also know how to do kernels.

Due to the phone I am developing on & Samsung's awesome TouchJizz software, I had to do a LOT of smali hacking. I got pretty good at it, and learning how Android apps/frameworks operate helped sooooo much.

Now maybe I should do some hello world C tutorials


----------



## phr0styr (Jun 9, 2011)

I too am interested in learning the ways of the devs. Just to throw my $.02 about learning C: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-Kernighan/dp/0131103628 I would recommend this book to anyone interested in learning C. I haven't made it all the way through, but it is very good so far! I guess I also need to brush up on my java too... thanks for the advice!


----------



## bedwa (Jun 18, 2011)

Java is HUGE as it is based off of Smalltalk and C. I have just made my first kernel and I wouldn't have been able to navigate the code if not for my 2 years of Java in College. That and if anything else, start small and work your way up, yet don't be afraid to jump in with both feet. I started with an apk for the LG Optimus (back from the Optimus Z dump) and worked my way up to my kernel. Just keep plugging away and use all your resources, here and elsewhere.


----------



## Sniffle (Jun 14, 2011)

Learning the basics of programming will get you through any language: conditionals, loops, polymorphism, inheritance(last two more advanced) to name a few. once you understand those, if not the actual definitions just how they work, you will be able to write any program in any language, because at that point it's jsut a matter of syntax and how to write those things that you are after.

I'm not labeled as a Developer on here because i have been out of the Android Community since the death of Sapphire and CCRoms, as i am going to school for a BS in Computer Science.

But believe me when i say it's not that hard, but it is a lot of information to deal with, take your time learn it well, learn how it works and you will be able to program anything.

An awesome programmer like CVPCS has been coding since he was in diapers and can do this in his sleep, for people like you and me who are doing it later in life, it jsut takes time so that we are up to the same speed as he is...


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

drewtang said:


> First off, hello to a fellow Idaho user


Likewise! Idaho users FTW!


----------



## Br1cK'd (Jun 28, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> And dont be like me and learn stuff as you go on, Learn it BEFORE you dev your first rom.


I agree with that. Learn as much as you can, but don't worry about releasing anything until you understand what you're doing. EDT gave me a (purposely horrendous) rom to work on earlier this year, and it put me through me paces, but I came out on the other end with a very successful build. Learned a whole lot from those guys, and now I'm hooked. It is entirely necessary to take your time and pace yourself, break it and fix it on your own phone, before you release it to the masses.


----------

